# Just had to share.



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A couple of things.1. Went to a T'ai Chi Tourney on Sat. Been busy so I just competed in one event, Push-hands. Got the Gold!!2. In one of my T'ai Chi classes we focus on dantien work (abdomenal power center). One of the guys is a physical therapist and has a few patients with IBS (not sure how severe the problems are) but he has been having good luck with helping them by having them do a gentle form of one (well the main) exercise that we do.Put your thumbs on your navel, and the let the hands cross and rest on the abdomen below the navel (they will cross over the dantien region).Say Heng (which is pronounced more like hung then heng...Heng is the pinyin english spelling) and let the sound pull in your abdomen just a bit. Inhale and either keep the abdomen where it is or pull in just a little bit more (this is a reverse breathing technique, so the tummy in and out is opposite of normal--so if that sounded like you were doing it backwards, you are)Then say Ha and let the sound expand the abdomen just a bit.You wanna do this gently for like 5 min a couple of times a day to start.He says it is really helping the patients he has. I don't know how severe they are, but I do think doing more vigours forms of this is helping me (and I haven't had a cold for a really long time and I swear my roots are less grey then they used to be--this is supposed to be a rejuvenating kind of energy work).K.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

WTG on the Gold K!!!!!







And thanks for sharing that exercise with us. I might need the industrial strength one though to get rid of this gray.







The whole T'ai Chi thing sounds pretty good and refreshing. Congrats again!!!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

K, Congradulations on the gold.







I will have to give this a try. Cool Thanks regards little grasshopper







I fought my first judo match when I was young and a white belt and fought a green belt and beat him. My next match was with a yellow belt and I was feeling cocky after beating the green belt. The yellow belt kid look like he had never eaten he was so skinny and he look like he hadn't sleep in a week, he had big dark cirles under his eyes. I honestly thought he was sick. So feeling cocky I went out to kick some butt. The kid jumped into the fight and his eyes got big and he had some kind of fang teeth he was showing and that was pretty much the end of the fight as I can remember. LOL He must have stayed up focused for a week on this fight. Yes humbleness in the martial arts. LOlGlad ya took gold K, way to go!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

Kmottus - congrats on the gold. I always remember my Tai Chi teacher talking about a book she wrote one that had a chapter in it called "Why Tai Chi will never be in the Olympics" She says she now has to go back and change it! This was long before there was competitive Tai Chi.I really need to get back to it. Maybe that grey hair part will be the incentive I need!nancy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

T'ai Chi being in thin 2008 Bejing Olympics with other Wushu (Chinese Martial Arts) is just so cool.One of the guys who is quite involved in the Taste of China Tournement/workshops in Virgina is heavily involved in that whole process. He was going to China right after the tourney last summer to be a part of getting that whole process started.K.PS to Eric. yep the whole "getting cocky" thing will get your butt whipped every time


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations on the gold, K!







That's quite an accomplishment.JeanG


----------

